# العقارب .....و بالصور كمان



## zezza (26 يونيو 2009)

يتكون جسم العقرب من الرأس والصدر كقطعة واحدة، وله أربعة أزواج من الأرجل تنتهي بمقارض
صغيرة جداً،

 أما الذيل فيتكون من خمسة عقل ينتهي بالحُمَة، وهي الإبرة التي تلسع بها، ويوجد في الحُمَة تجويفان بهما
أنبوبيان ينتهيان بكيسين يحملان السم.


 وفي مقدمة الرأس يوجد للعقرب طرفان ينتهيان بمقارض طويلة يستخدمها في
تقطيع فرائسه،

و العقارب انواع منها الاسود و الاصفر و البرى و عقارب الصحرا و غيرها
 وتتميز العقرب الصفراء بمقارض طويلة نسبياً ورفيعة بالمقارنة مع العقرب السوداء وعقلها الخمسة
في الذيل متساوية في السمك ورفيعة بالمقارنة مع ذيل العقرب السوداء












/ العقرب لا يعض وانما يلدغ وهو يلدغ الحشرات والعناكب ليشل حركتها قبل التهامها.

/ ليست العقارب والعناكب من فصيلة الحشرات لان الحشرات من ذوات الارجل الست فقط اما العقارب والعناكب فلكل منها ثماني ارجل.

/ عندما تثور العقرب وتهتاج تلدغ كل ما يعترض طريقها وهي ترفع ذيلها الى اعلى حيث توجد (حمتها)وهي تشبة الابرة ولها كيس مليء بسم العقرب.

/ سم العقرب عادة لا يقتل الانسان او الحيوان الكبير وانما يسبب آلاماً شديدة واذا تعرض الانسان للدغة العقرب اكثر من مرة فان احساسة بالالم يخف نوعا ما عن ذي قبل .

/ لا تعرف العقارب الحياة الاجتماعية التعاونية كالنمل والنحل مثلا وانما يعيش كل منها في حياة مستقلة بل ان كل واحدة تكرة بنات جنسها واذا التقت اثنتان تعاركتا حتى تقضي احداهما على الاخرى.

/ تتم عملية التلاقح بين العقارب في خلال اربعة اشهر تبدا من مايو حيث تخرج الذكور والاناث من مكانها للتلاقي _وبعدها تتحول العقرب الى (زوجها) المنهك الضعيف ثم تلتهمة_ حتى تاتي علية.

/ تحمل انثى العقرب بيضها فوق ظهرها حتى اذا فقس البيض خرجت العقارب الصغيرة وظلت فوق ظهر امها نحو اسبوعين وبعد ذلك يبدا الصغار _في التهام امهم ايضا._














​






الصراحة عيلة غريبة 
كله بياكل فى كله
ربنا يرحمنا منهم 
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم

​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (26 يونيو 2009)

يارب استر ايه ده الام بتاكل زوجها والاولاد بيكلو امهم مفيش رحمة يارب استر 

مرسي عالموضوع المخيف ^_*​


----------



## kalimooo (26 يونيو 2009)

موضوع  جميل بيخوف البنات فقط

مشكورة يا زيزا  على الموضوع والمعلومات

الرب يباركك


----------



## zezza (26 يونيو 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> يارب استر ايه ده الام بتاكل زوجها والاولاد بيكلو امهم مفيش رحمة يارب استر
> 
> مرسي عالموضوع المخيف ^_*​



هههههههه
ايوة حبيبتى هما فعلا عيلة بشعة 
شكرا يا قمر على مرورك الجميل منورة


----------



## girgis2 (26 يونيو 2009)

*شكرااا زيزا عالمعلومات*

*وخصوصا عالصور اللي تفتح النفس بصراحة*

*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## girgis2 (26 يونيو 2009)

*شكرااا زيزا عالمعلومات*

*وعلى الصور اللي تفتح النفس دي بصراحة*

*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## just member (26 يونيو 2009)

*اسم الصليب*
*شكلهم صعب*
*ربنا يحمينا منهم*
*شكرا لكل ها المعلومات*
**​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يونيو 2009)

معلومات جميله يا زيزا 

ميررررسى على المعلومات 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## zezza (27 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع  جميل بيخوف البنات فقط
> 
> مشكورة يا زيزا  على الموضوع والمعلومات
> 
> الرب يباركك



ههههههه اشمعنا البنات بس يعنى !!!!!!
ربنا يباركك كليمو 
يسلملى مرورك


----------



## zezza (27 يونيو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *شكرااا زيزا عالمعلومات*
> 
> *وعلى الصور اللي تفتح النفس دي بصراحة*
> 
> *هههههههههههههه*​



ههههههههه اى خدمة يا جرجس 
يسلملى مرورك الجميل 
يسوع يباركك


----------



## sara A (27 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى يا زيزا على الموضوع*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## white rose (27 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع شيق جدا

انا بصراحة كملت للنهاية بصعوبة شديدة

اصلا انا مريت بموقف مرعب من العقارب

يسلموا ايديك​*


----------



## zezza (27 يونيو 2009)

just member قال:


> *اسم الصليب*
> *شكلهم صعب*
> *ربنا يحمينا منهم*
> *شكرا لكل ها المعلومات*
> **​



امين 
شكرا كتييييييييير جو على مرورك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## zezza (27 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات جميله يا زيزا
> 
> ميررررسى على المعلومات
> 
> ...



شكرا كوكو 
ربنا يباركك و يسلملى مرورك الجميل


----------



## zezza (28 يونيو 2009)

sara A قال:


> *ميرسى يا زيزا على الموضوع*
> *ربنا يباركك*







منورة الموضوع يا قمر​


----------



## nonogirl89 (28 يونيو 2009)

موضوع روعة يازيزة
والصور حلوة خالص
بس يعنى ماينفعش يحترموا بعض أكتر من كدة ويحبوا بعض لازم ياكلوا بعض كدة
لما كنت صغيرة كنت بسمع أن العقرب الأصفر أقل العقارب سمية وأقلها خطورة
وعلى فكرة ياكليمو
أنا بقول الردالة هى اللى تخاف أحسنلها
وكل واحد يخاف قبل مايقول على مراته انها عاملة زى العقربة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى على الموضوع اللذيذ دة
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Tota Christ (28 يونيو 2009)

مرسى على المعلومات دى كلها زيزا وعلى الصور


----------



## جيلان (28 يونيو 2009)

> تعرف العقارب الحياة الاجتماعية التعاونية كالنمل والنحل مثلا وانما يعيش كل منها في حياة مستقلة بل ان كل واحدة تكرة بنات جنسها واذا التقت اثنتان تعاركتا حتى تقضي احداهما على الاخرى.



*يمكن ربنا بيعمل كدى عشن عددهم ميبقاش كتير يعنى حسب اهمية كل مخلوق بيحدد طريقة معيشته وعدده
نظام رائع معمول بيه الكون
وعجبتى الحتة الاخرانية الانثر مفترية تاكل جوزها بعيدن عيالها ياكلوها بعد ما تربيهم اسبوعين ايه الاسرة الاستغلالية دى هههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا قمرة على الموضوع*


----------



## zezza (29 يونيو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *موضوع شيق جدا
> 
> انا بصراحة كملت للنهاية بصعوبة شديدة
> 
> ...


----------



## zezza (30 يونيو 2009)

nonogirl89 قال:


> موضوع روعة يازيزة
> والصور حلوة خالص
> بس يعنى ماينفعش يحترموا بعض أكتر من كدة ويحبوا بعض لازم ياكلوا بعض كدة
> لما كنت صغيرة كنت بسمع أن العقرب الأصفر أقل العقارب سمية وأقلها خطورة
> ...



ههههههههه انا عارفة يا اوختى ايه العيلة المفترية دى 
هههههههه ايوة صح كل واحد يخاف على اللى بيقوله بعد كدة 
شكرا يا قمرة منورة الموضوع


----------



## zezza (30 يونيو 2009)

Tota Christ قال:


> مرسى على المعلومات دى كلها زيزا وعلى الصور








منورة الموضوع يا توتا


----------



## zezza (2 يوليو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *يمكن ربنا بيعمل كدى عشن عددهم ميبقاش كتير يعنى حسب اهمية كل مخلوق بيحدد طريقة معيشته وعدده
> نظام رائع معمول بيه الكون
> وعجبتى الحتة الاخرانية الانثر مفترية تاكل جوزها بعيدن عيالها ياكلوها بعد ما تربيهم اسبوعين ايه الاسرة الاستغلالية دى هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا قمرة على الموضوع*



فعلا يا جيجى 
ربنا ممشى الكون بترتيب رائع 
شكرا حبيبتى على مرورك و مشاركتك
 يسوع يباركك


----------

